# Deer "football" Roast



## curtisimo81 (Jun 9, 2018)

Has anyone ever smoked the football Roast?  I'm thinking of trying it tomorrow.  I searched on here and I must be doing something wrong because I know someone has done it before.  Any tips for rub,seasoning or marinade would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ishi (Jun 9, 2018)

I’ve never heard of a football roast. Please explain


----------



## curtisimo81 (Jun 9, 2018)

It’s the roast that looks like a football. Lol. The top round or top sirloin.  Btw the picture attached is not my actual roast. It’s just a picture for reference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2018)

curtisimo81 said:


> Has anyone ever smoked the football Roast?  I'm thinking of trying it tomorrow.  I searched on here and I must be doing something wrong because I know someone has done it before.  Any tips for rub,seasoning or marinade would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance!




I thought my Buddy who used to cut up my Deer was the only Butcher to call it the "Football".
And yes it does look like a Football.
The only thing I have done with it is to make Venison Dried Beef with it.
But for that I separate the whole hind quarters into smaller pieces to make sure everything gets cured to the center:
Link:
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef*


Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 12, 2018)

There is three distinct muscle groups in each hind leg on a deer. As seen below there is one "Football" and two flatter roasts in each leg. This shows all the hind roast out of one deer. The Footballs are in the right pan.

Of course this was done with bearcarvers recipe. Then I added a sweet mustard glaze on them inside. 






I got to work on this more starting in September. Going to smoke to 140° IT next time and bring inside for glazing at 350° for a short period next time. My glaze didn't set at a low temperature trying to not over cook them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> There is three distinct muscle groups in each hind leg on a deer. As seen below there is one "Football" and two flatter roasts in each leg. This shows all the hind roast out of one deer. The Footballs are in the right pan.
> 
> Of course this was done with bearcarvers recipe. Then I added a sweet mustard glaze on them inside.




Exactly:
My "Footballs" are the second from the left on the top row, and the first one on the left on the bottom:


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Feb 15, 2019)

I use the football roasts to make jerky. Takes a tad bit of trimming the sinew and silverskin, but I'll usually do 4 "footballs" at a time and get roughly 7-9 lbs of jerky, depending on the size of the roast.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Mar 12, 2019)

I've done this roast many times with great success.  I usually inject it first, used to love the Cajun Injector French Onion injection but that's hard to find now so use whatever you like, or don't inject at all. Use a rub or not, whatever you like.  I then drape 5 or 6 slices of bacon over the roast and put it in the smoker.  Sometimes I'll put a pan on the rack underneath the roast(s) and will fill the pan about halfway with red wine, with some of the marinade/injection mixed in, salt & pepper and a handful of baby carrots and a sliced up vidalia onion.  Smoke with oak, apple or hickory until internal temp of 130-132, pull and slice immediately.  The stuff in the pan becomes a nice au jus and the meat will remind you of prime rib.


----------

